# Best Road Bike Helmets



## Dave_Bolt (Feb 19, 2019)

You didn't review the Giro Aether MIPS. I just got one and the MIPS system seems much better than other MIPS designs. The helmet is in two sections and the bottom half moves independently of the top half, unlike other current MIPS designs that have a thin piece of plastic that moves inside the helmet.


----------



## Duane-O (Mar 11, 2019)

MIPS: Useful or gimmick? I understand that it's supposed to allow the helmet to allow the helmet to move slightly on impact. Put your non-MIPS helmet on, grab it and see if you can move it in all directions. It probably moves? Then it is already doing what MIPS is supposed to dn a tighter fitting helmet, like a motorcycle helmet, it's probably (more?) useful.


----------



## Duane-O (Mar 11, 2019)

I find that one of the most annoying things on helmets are the straps and how they create extra wind noise. I have a bit of tinnitus due in part of years of bicycle riding and surfing. I'm sure that most cyclists have noticed then when riding downhill at speed they have to yell to be heard over the wind noise, that is a lot of dB's. I found that turning the helmet strap in front of my ears 90 deg. it would significantly reduce the wind noise. Now I use Cat Ears, yeah they look goofy, like Elvis sideburns, but they do greatly reduce noise. Why don't helmet manufactures incorporate noise protection into their helmets?


----------

